# Install of FreeBSD 9 (ia64) fails in Virtualbox (64 bit)



## anishjp (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I downloaded the FreeBSD 9 ia64 ISO image. I created a virtual machine for it in my virtualbox 4.1.8 (64 bit). When I try to install, it is failing. When I boot my virtual machine, it tries to read from the CD drive (in the virtual machine settings, I have mapped the CD drive to look at the ISO image) and the screen just remains black! Even if I wait for hours, it just remains black and nothing happens. I tried checking and un-checking IO ACPI in virtual box but doesn't make any difference. I have other linux & unix machines installed in the same virtualbox without any problem. Has anyone successfully installed FreeBSD 9 (64 bit) in virtualbox (64 bit)? Let me know if you need any further symptoms. Any help in this would be much appreciated!

Regards,
Anish
Windows 7 - 64 bit
Virtualbox - 64 bit


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

The IA-64 version is for Itanium processors, which you likely don't have. If you want the 64-bit version download FreeBSD-AMD64.


----------

